# Boot problems and error messages PXE-E61 and PXE-M0F



## cgrenier (Jan 12, 2010)

The problem is with about a month old Dell Inspiron 3520 running windows 8. I had bought it brand new from Walmart. I think it was the second day i used it, I started getting a error message about i think it was the adapter cable being incompatible or might have been the battery.. i can't remember because it would only do it every now and then. But why I am writing this post is because I have a NEW problem. When I turn the laptop on It takes me to the black screen where it shows error messages:

PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-M0F: Exiting PXE ROM

and says to reboot and select proper boot device. So when I reboot, If I press F12 and get into "boot options" then go under "UEFI options" and select "windows boot manager", a screen comes up thats all black with blue squares in the middle of the screen like it's loading and then takes me to my log in screen and everything works fine. I recently installed "Kies Air" to back up my Android cell phone which is also having issues but my room mate shares this laptop with me so I don't know if it was maybe something he did, or what could be causing this but I read one post where someone said if you get this error your hard drive is fried which I don't think in my case is true being as i can log in and im writing this from my laptop right now =/ Please help!! This laptop is brand new and I already have been having a hard time getting to like Windows 8 and now these problems.. it's disapointing


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you haven't made any changes to the boot order or other boot settings seek warranty service.


----------



## cgrenier (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't think we got a warranty on the laptop.. but like i said if i go to boot options and click on windows boot manager it works perfectly fine. it's just annoying having to do that every time i turn the computer on and i installed "kies air" because im trying to back up my phone that is having problems and i don't want to back up my phone on here then lose all that information as well


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

cgrenier said:


> I don't think we got a warranty on the laptop..


Of course you did.

This is Dell's problem, not yours. I'd send it back or get my money back.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check the bios boot order is set to

cd
hd


----------

